# how long are black mollies.......



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i have got a black molly about a week ago and she is very fat and she looks as if she is going to burst, how long are they pregnant for and can you tell me how far gone my molly is. by her vent it is white and she keeps pooping all the time is she close or not please help me

here is a pic of my molly


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

That particular molly doesn't look that close to popping, imho.
They usually take about a month per batch of fry. If you have a lot of hiding places in your aquarium (plants and such) some of the babies may survive (providing you don't have any super hunter fish such as angels.)


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

PS Pooping all the time means you're probably over-feeding, it has nothing to do with how pregnant or how close to birthing she is.....


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

ah right too i have also go 2 pregnant guppies and i bought a breeding / quarrentine tank that goes in the tank today and i have put my molly and guppies in there just in case they are going to pop with the guppies by the vent is really black and i have researched that is stage 5 - 6 of their gestation perioid  ill post updated pix soon


----------

